# Refills: what do you like?



## Russianwolf (Jun 1, 2012)

Fisher, Schmidt, Parker, Pilot.....

There are hundreds I'm sure, but which ones do you like the most and wish we had kits for them?


----------



## dow (Jun 25, 2012)

Schmidt easyflow is my favorite ballpoint refill, and I replace all of the Parker type factory refills with them. For my personal use though, I use and recommend Noodler's bottle ink. I also give away a 5ml sample bottle with every fountain pen I sell.


----------

